# Munich



## liwarren (May 20, 2009)

What timeshares are in or around Munich?


----------



## Carolinian (May 20, 2009)

The only timeshare I am aware of that is actually in Munich is the Hapimag resort there.  Hapimag, the world's oldest timeshare developer (they invented the concept) which is based in Switzerland and has most of its resorts in Europe, has only traded internally until recently when they started doing external exchanges through DAE.  I have not seen any of their urban timeshares on the DAE online inventory list yet, but I don't know if they might be availible as a request.

Here is the Hapimag Munich resort:

www.hapimag.com/eng/Holiday-destinations/Germany/Munich/Your-resort.htm


----------



## tashamen (May 20, 2009)

There's AlpenClub Schliersee, an II resort about 35 miles from Munich and accessible by train.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 20, 2009)

I've stayed at Schliersee -- Decent resort, and phenominal location. Easy access to Munich, Salzburg, Venice and Fussen (Neuschwanstein Castle - If you're in the area, you may as well see it.)

About a mile to the train station, though. But it's a beautiful walk.

1 day in Munich, 2 in Salzburg, 2 in Venice, and one in Fussen -- that's a nice vacation.


----------

